# Betta Cuddles?



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Ooookay, so I went to feed my girls the other day, and Peekaboo, my yellow/black crowntail girl, was, no joke, cuddling up with one of my cory cats. They were in the back of the tank under the heater area RIGHT beside each other. I tried to get a photo but they decided evidence was bad and swam away from each other haha. No idea how long they were back there for, but it was suuuuper cute. Anyone else had this happen before? :shock: :-D


----------



## Larkspur (Jun 26, 2011)

THAT IS SO CUTE!!!! 
My twins cuddle all the time! n.n they are the only ones that do it tho... it makes sense since they are probably spawn sisters. I bought them the same day at the same store and they were right next to each other and they have been best friends ever since


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww i wish  that would be awsome, but none of my girls are related 0-o" and i don't own a cory


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Hahaha scandalous! Shame they wouldn't let you get pictures!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha totally! I'll keep my camera with me next time I go over to see them. Maybe I'll catch something


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

i know exactly what you're talking about!

i have a female that lives with corries and she schools with them all the time, pretty sure she thinks she's one. i once took her out to try and get some good pictures of her (i think she's turning into a mustard gas) and she was out for maybe 5-10 minutes and the corries went crazy! they were zooming all over like they were looking for her, it was so heartbreaking i put her back, lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL omg! Thats adorable! Fish are weird


----------

